# Smiley the golden retriever



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is sad. Maybe when he gets to the Bridge he will be able to see.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Candlelight Vigil to remember Smiley tonight! Wish I lived closer but we will light a candle from Ohio. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/154...tory_type":"regular","action_history":"null"}


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a very special boy Smiley was, may he rest in peace. 

I saw him on one of the daytime talk shows last year I think it was. He and his owner were amazing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)




----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I loved Smiley; 15 years is amazing. When I saw the post yesterday I got very teary - for a dog I never met, but who touched so many.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I followed Smiley for many years and always looked forward to his "smiles" He will be forever missed. I will keep his family in my thoughts and tonight i lit a candle in his memory. 

Like his owner said "I hope he is running free and can finally see the beauty around him. I hope he was met by old and new friends. His heart was so big he was able to share it with the world. Please, in honour of Smiley - see the world around you with your ❤, be kind to others, and give back in any way you can" :--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have followed him for years and LOVED that face. His story encouraged another woman with a puppy born with eyes and Sunny Blue is now grown and last I saw, just as happy as could be.


Smiley help us make up our mind to adopt a 7 year old blind Pyrenees who had been blind his entire life. Also, the story of Fair Ellen, a collie born in the early 1900. When her eyes didn't open til long after due, it was clear she was blind and the owner (he bred and showed collies) was going to have the vet put her to sleep. But his wife and the vet disagreed. They said that since she had never seen, she didn't know she was any different from the other puppies in the litter, in fact no different ahn any creature. So she was apred, lived a logn life, and even had puppies of her own. Smiley and Fair Ellen was the reason we adopted Shaggy. So he touched many lives in many ways.


See, Shaggy apparently had been rated his first 6 years. He was dumped on a college campus minus much of us fur, covered with poop and urine, severe staph infection on skin ears badly infected, blind, not knowing any commands, stunted in growth. The woman that found him (a college prof there on that campus) was allowed to foster him even tho she normally foster Bassets. She taught, had a toddler, dogs and cats of her own, plus fosters, so not a lot of time to spend with this boy. She did work with coconut oil to soften his skin and fur had grown back. He was kept in a room except for going out to potty. and trips to the vet. She said he slept curled up in one corner of the room. One problem--she is vegan and feeds her animals vegan. Nobody wanted to adopt a 7 year old blind Pyr with chronic ear infections that reeked. So his life was mostly alone in that room.


But we took him, put him on grain free food, my vet packed his ears and in just a few days it seems the infection was cleared up, no more stench, no more head shaking, was wanting ear rubs. He had the freedom to come and go as he pleased as we kept the back door open and he learned very fast that the sound of the fountain (next to the patio door) was way in and out. He learned the set up of our back yard and actually did Pyr Patrol and visited with the dogs behind his, his pitiful tail just wagging. And where he had only put on 5 of the needed 30 pounds in the 15 months on vegan food, he put on almost 3 pounds in 3 1/2 weeks withus. But hemangiosarcoma claimed him just 3 1/2 weeks after we got him. However, I got a note from the Pyr rescue telling me we had given him the happiest 3 weeks of his life--I had updated them on every vet visit, and e-mailed pictures.


So even tho Smiley and Shaggy never met, he was responsible for our adopting Shaggy and making the end of his happy and free.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smiley*

Have tears in my eyes for Smiley! What a beautiful creature! Smiley was an inspiration to all.
I know that my Smooch and Snobear will take good care of him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smiley*

I am so SAD to hear about Smiley. Left my condolences on his page.
He was an inspiration to all. 
https://www.facebook.com/smileytheblindtherapydog/?ref=br_rs

I added Smiley to the Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post7233985


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Smiley and family members .... for all he/they have done and Smiley at his new job as ambassador of "The Bridge" ... greeting/welcoming his fellow creatures !


----------

